# What does your communion table look like?



## BJClark (May 11, 2012)

In reading the thread "Has the church become Mcdonalds" it makes me wonder...

What does your table look like?

In every church I've been to (yes, including the one I attend now, though our church does not do the wine) on a Communion Sunday it has been broken crackers and wine or grape juice..

So again, what does your table serve in terms of this meal?


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 11, 2012)

We plan to celebrate the sacrament this coming Sunday (we do once every two months). On the table, we have bread and wine. We have plates filled with plain white bread (no crust) -- which are distributed to members in the pew. We have the individual cups on trays which are likewise distributed. We also have one cup and pitcher with wine.


----------



## JOwen (May 11, 2012)

We have a long table set up at the front of the sanctuary, with a white cloth over it. On the table rests a large chalice of wine, two silver cups, and two plates of crustless bread. The communicants come forward to the table. We have as many seatings of the table as needed to accommodate all the communicants.


----------



## Peairtach (May 11, 2012)

We don't have a communion table up front, apart from a small one for the elements.

The elements are served to the comminicants in the central area of the church. There is a sort of division as communicants join us from other seats.

Red port wine in siver chalices and little cut squares of bread.

They should set up a proper communion table up front and get rid of the squares.

Having said that, it's more about feeling comfortable that everything is being done orderly and properly and in accordance with God's Word, than spiritual blessing.

I suppose people could end up insisting that everyone reclines at the Lord's Table, as per our Lord and His disciples.

I'd prefer it if the wine was poured from a pitcher into the cups in front of the congregation, just as the minister breaks a piece of bread, but I don't think this always happens.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 11, 2012)

Unleavened bread made by various folks in the congregation. Tim gets one "loaf" that he breaks in front of us, and a second loaf has been scored and cut into pieces. Both the broken half and pieces are passes simultaneously, so those who prefer the common loaf can break off from Tim's halves or others can choose a square. Juice in the shot-style glasses, though.


----------



## kappazei (May 11, 2012)

We have a dedicated communion table with the inscription, "This do in remembrance of Me". A little smaller than an average sized coffin. We celebrate communion once a month. Grape juice in plastic cups and crackers in silver serving trays. We have people acknowleged as leaders in our congregation serving the attenders. We practice open communion, with an occasional reminders that all individuals who acknowlege Jesus as Lord of their lives are the ones welcome to partake this. We try to change it up a bit. Sometimes the servers come and pass the trays. Other times, we ask the congregation to come up to the servers. We use the opportunity for blessing over individuals who come up.


----------



## Andres (May 11, 2012)

View attachment 2860

Here is a picture of our table. This photo was taken after service, but it essentially looks the same before and during service. Under the white cloth is a single loaf of white bread purchased from a regular grocery store. When it's time for the Lord's Supper to be distributed, when my pastor utters the words, "This is my body broken for you..." he breaks the loaf in half and the elders take one half to one side of the sanctuary and the other elders take the other half to the other side and we serve the congregation. We simply pass the plates and each individual tears a hunk of bread off of the loaf. After the bread is distributed, we all partake together. Then the elders distribute the two trays of pre-filled glass cups of wine. After everyone has been served, then we partake of the wine together. We do this every week after the sermon.


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2012)

We are so needy, we celebrate the Lords Supper every Sunday.

We have a folding table covered with a cloth, on which is placed a hand carved Celtic Cross, A Patten and two Cups (one for wine & one for juice) made by a local potter.

the bread on the patten is made by a baker in our church, and the wine is home made by a member. The juice we buy.

The cloth that is on the table was given to us by a local Baptist church.


----------



## Andres (May 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> We are so needy, we celebrate the Lords Supper every Sunday.


----------



## kappazei (May 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> We are so needy, we celebrate the Lords Supper every Sunday.
> 
> We have a folding table covered with a cloth, on which is placed a hand carved Celtic Cross, A Patten and two Cups (one for wine & one for juice) made by a local potter.
> 
> ...



Hand made bread, cups and wine? I would love to attend your communion service sometime.


----------



## Eoghan (May 19, 2012)

What amuses me is the occasional request to "retain the cup" and drink together. This became a custom and now is the rule. Somehow the symbolism and significance of drinking from the same cup of wine is gone and has been replaced by a choreographed sip of sugary juice. 

As a diabetic I object to the high sugar content


----------

